# The Ins and Outs of Living in Canada.



## martin.bollen (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I am looking to move to Canada with my Wife and young son and need a bit of advice as to whether we would be able to afford to live and have a better life than we currently do in the UK.

I am a swimming pool engineer, and my wife hase extensive experience within, health club operations, hospitality and sales departments. Our earning potential would be around c$60 - 70k a year between us initially, and I have filled out a form to see If we are eligible for a PRV (which we are not unfortunately - However if we had a permanent job offer then all that changes, and I think that can be achieved).

What I want to know is what are the financial ins and outs of living In Canada? We are looking to move to the Chilliwack area (60 miles east of Vancouver) as we have friends who have emigrated there. What costs are involved in buying a property and once the property is bought, what utilities, taxes etc need to be paid.

In the UK my wife and I have mortgage, council tax, water rates, electricity, gas, TV licence, Sky TV, telephone, mobile phones, broadband and car insurance which amounts to about £1800 a month and our total income is £3000 a month coming in (we also have food shopping and petrol on top of that).

Any help would be appreciated.

Martin.


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

martin.bollen said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am looking to move to Canada with my Wife and young son and need a bit of advice as to whether we would be able to afford to live and have a better life than we currently do in the UK.
> 
> ...


Hi. We moved to Ontario from England in August 2010. I believe property in the Vancouver area is far more expensive than where we live, but other expenses will probably be roughly the same where ever you live in Canada. Our hydro (electricity) bill is around $100 - $130 per month. Oil is around $700 per tank and I think we will use around 4 tankfulls for the year. We don't have water charges as we have septic system and well - this is very common here. Our property taxes are around $200 per month, but that will probably be more in the Vancouver area. There is no TV license fee here but we pay around $150 per month for internet, satellite TV and phone. Have a look on Bell or Rogers for cell (mobile) phone packages. For food we spend around $200 per week. Our property insurance is $170 per month and car insurance is VERY expensive! We paid over $4,000 for a year to insure two cars. Only one car has collision cover which is like fully comp cover in England. I'm not sure if these numbers will be of any help to you as you are looking at Vancouver and we are in Ontario. Let me know if there is any other info you need. Best of luck


----------

